# Mac's Gold All Malt Lager



## mossko (27/10/10)

Hey there fellow brewers

I have been searching around for a recipe for Mac's Gold All Malt Lager for a while now and haven't found anything

Here are the ingredients I bought: Two tins of Malt Shovel 2 row liquid malt extract, 25g Saaz/Mouteka hops and Saflager w-34/70 yeast

Doing some .. uhh .. "research"  in to the Mac's Gold it's quite sweet and the hops are very mild. I really like this beer, since visiting the brewery in NZ on a holiday a while ago. Good times, good memories!

Would appreciate any assistance you could lend

Thanks


----------



## Bribie G (27/10/10)

New Zealand beers tend to be very crisp and clean and really I don't think you are going to come anywhere even close using malt extract which can turn out a bit fruity. I'd try a very pale kit such as a Coopers Canadian and use a kilo of LDME and late hop it with something like 15g of that Motueka, and use a lager yeast such as S-189 and ferment at 13 degrees for a couple of weeks. Nice beer that Macs:





edit: yes the w-34/70 would be great as well but a tad cooler at 11 to 12 degrees.


----------



## mossko (28/10/10)

Hey BribieG, thanks for the reply

Yeah I don't think I'll be able to make as fine and clear a beer as the Mac's but I'm more interested in the sweet and lightly hopped flavour

Any hints on the timings in the boil?


----------



## Bribie G (28/10/10)

I'd go for 15g of the hops boiled for 30 mins in about a litre of 'wort' made up with some of the malt extract, then add the rest of the hops and boil for 10 mins, and just chuck the whole lot into the fermenter, no need to boil the rest of the malt extract, it's been boiled at the factory. :icon_cheers: Now if you have a spare 'cube' or water carrier it might be an idea to chill down about 18-20 L of water to 12 degrees, make a starter with the W-34/70 the day before, and use the cold water to mix up the brew in the fermenter, tip the yeast starter in and then forget about it for a couple of weeks (I assume you have a fermenting fridge or some means of keeping it cool?) - If you can't get down that cold, no panic - lager yeasts will ferment in the low to mid teens and still give an acceptable drop, just not as crisp and clean as doing them colder. Let's know how you get on .

cheers

:icon_cheers:


----------



## mossko (4/11/10)

Hey thanks a million for the info mate, i'll give that a go and let you know how it went!

The temperature is around 18c where I'm brewing, can't get much colder than that. I don't have a brew fridge, just the downstairs garage


----------

